# Trick with a Feather Chopper



## Jake Allen (Apr 13, 2010)

An easy way to cut more than one sized feather from a
5 1/2", High Profile Banana shaped Feather Chopper.

I cleaned the base plate and applied one layer of thick masking tape; no bubbles or wrinkles in the tape. 
I then cut the edges of the tape away from the cut line of the chopper blade, measured 1/4" and trimmed away the rest of the tape with a steel ruler and sharp razor blade.

Align the quill of the feather on the steel edge for the full sized, 5 1/2" feather, or the quill against the edge of the tape for the 5", low profile feather.

Saved enough money for another bag of full length feathers. 

Makes a nice looking arrow. The 5" low profile feathers stablize the arrow, and are very quiet.

Also, you can cut either right, or left handed feathers using this profiled cutter.
This cutter, is handy as a pocket on a shirt.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok I am thinking again and it may not be a good thing! 

with the feather chopper could you if you have Excess parabolic Feathers re-cut them to Banana Shape? I have looked at it a couple of time and have wondered if that was possible. especially now that you can Bring them down to a shorter length.  Say take a 5 inch Parabolic to a 4.5 is Banana?


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 14, 2010)

You did a real good job with the pictures and explanation of your chopper, Jeff!!! Even I understood it!!!! your arrows are always real nice and you make wonderful pink ones too!!!!I need some more OK? I've lost several lately!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 14, 2010)

cool tutorial , thanks Dude ...


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Jake Allen.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool Jeff, thanks for shareing.


----------



## Elbow (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome job on those feathers!
Thanks for showing us Jake!
El


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 14, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> Ok I am thinking again and it may not be a good thing!
> 
> with the feather chopper could you if you have Excess parabolic Feathers re-cut them to Banana Shape? I have looked at it a couple of time and have wondered if that was possible. especially now that you can Bring them down to a shorter length.  Say take a 5 inch Parabolic to a 4.5 is Banana?



Good idea BK. 
About 7/16" from the steel edge, 5" parabloic to a 4 3/8", a skosh further away, a 4" cut.

Thanks for the nice comments folks!


----------



## Elbow (Apr 14, 2010)

Jake, I just read where you said, " you can cut right or left handed feathers."  I didn't know there were right and left handed feathers.....learning something new everyday! 
El


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 15, 2010)

Come on, Jeff, just admit you are cheap!

Just kidding, great idea.  Same for BK too.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 15, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Jake, I just read where you said, " you can cut right or left handed feathers."  I didn't know there were right and left handed feathers.....learning something new everyday!
> El



The correct term, ( I mis-typed ) is Right or Left Wing; just like the feathers grow on a turkey, or goose.

Dan; an exercise in frugality


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 15, 2010)

Dan!!!!! you mean you wouldn't use the feathers from the left wing!!! They are every bit as good as the right wing feathers. It's just most people shy away from the left side, because they don't have a left feather fletching jig. But once you own one, you have the ease and pleasure in being able to use both wings of a fleathered bird!!!!! Excellent useage, no waste and honestly they fly just as straight and true as right wing. Most of us right handers just think right handed and can't wrap our minds around that other side!!!!! 
And if ANYONE I know can be frugal and not waste time nor money it's JakeAllen!!!!! that'll save 20 cents on the dollar!!!!


----------

